
Ask HN: This link was flagged because..? - trowa159
Hey there, this link was submitted yesterday and got flagged.  Is it because the url is not in the original format?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16111612
======
JoshTriplett
HN does not accept link shorteners.

~~~
trowa159
got it. thanks!

